# Bystander Fires Shots at Home Depot Shoplifter.



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

> The shooting happened in the store's parking lot at around 2 p.m. Tuesday, when Home Depot's store security was chasing a shoplifter who jumped into a waiting dark SUV driven by another suspect, said Lt. Jill McDonnell, an Auburn Hills police spokeswoman.
> 
> But when the SUV began to pull away, the CPL holder, a 48-year-old woman from Clarkston, suddenly began firing shots at the fleeing vehicle. The vehicle escaped, though one of the bullets may have flattened a back tire, McDonnell said. Police are still seeking to identify the suspects, who made off with more than $1,000 in merchandise.





> "*It's my worst nightmare as a CPL instructor," said Doreen Hankins, owner of Detroit Arms, which holds CPL classes.* "You have to know the entire situation before you pull that handgun out. And I don't see that a shoplifter at Home Depot fills any of those criteria."


This is why I suggested we need mandatory gun training. Shooting in a retail parking is NOT a "learning experience" time. Her life was not in danger just the stollen goods.

Expert: Woman shouldn't have fired gun at Home Depot shoplifter


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure where she is from but most states require a firearm training course for CCW permits. This woman was an idiot.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Uhhh Oh! I think she is in trouble!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure where she is from but most states require a firearm training course for CCW permits. This woman was an idiot.


Yea, but it clearly needs to be expanded and go into a bit more details on what situations people should get involved and when not to.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Yea, but it clearly needs to be expanded and go into a bit more details on what situations people should get involved and when not to.


Have you taken a firearms safety course?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Have you taken a firearms safety course?


....................................................


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Again with this?????


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

She was not in danger, no one else was in danger, the car was leaving.
No reason to fire her weapon.
She was not a store employee charged with stopping shop lifting.

She is in serious trouble, IMO


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, nobody was hurt, she'll be liable for any damages caused, and she won't have her CPL anymore.
Still a stain on an otherwise upstanding portion of our community.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> *Not sure where she is from *but most states require a firearm training course for CCW permits. This woman was an idiot.


Auburn hills Michigan.

Who's the idiot that says we all need mandatory training ? Really? Not every one is a complete freakin Idiot. So screw you! Don't recommend the kindergarten theory for me because one moron screws up we should all have to lay down for a nap without milk and cookies?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> This is why I suggested we need mandatory gun training. Shooting in a retail parking is NOT a "learning experience" time. Her life was not in danger just the stollen goods.


BBB;

Position noted, AGAIN. But no one here cares what you think in regards to firearms as you know nothing.

However, we do care to have an update about your move to a socialist country in Europe? How's that going?:eagerness:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Auburn hills Michigan.
> 
> Who's the idiot that says we all need mandatory training ? Really? Not every one is a complete freakin Idiot. So screw you! Don't recommend the kindergarten theory for me because one moron screws up we should all have to lay down for a nap without milk and cookies?


I agree! Just because some idiot crashes into a telephone pole while putting on makeup and texted doesn't mean I should have to take a defensive driving class. Look at the other side of your position ffs. Good folks with guns save people everyday but goes unreported by the liberal media.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure where she is from but most states require a firearm training course for CCW permits. This woman was an idiot.


Not sure about other states, but Florida CCW training is concerned with knowing when to shoot, and when not to, to be in compliance with Florida law.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not sure about other states, but Florida CCW training is concerned with knowing when to shoot, and when not to, to be in compliance with Florida law.


Same here in Texas. The crimes that justify deadly force take up most of the class time for a CHL. The test covers it heavily.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If everyone carried, the bad guys would have second thoughts. There was a movie eons ago about folks carrying in a town and bad dudes came in and thought they would rob the place. Everywhere they looked folks had guns at the ready. They left without taking anything. Wish to heck I could find that movie on netflix or hulu. Don't even recall the title of the movie, but, it stuck in my mind.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> This is why I suggested we need mandatory gun training. Shooting in a retail parking is NOT a "learning experience" time. Her life was not in danger just the stollen goods.


I beg to differ, it is a learning experience and by the time the authorities are through with her it will be costly one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I beg to differ, it is a learning experience and by the time the authorities are through with her it will be costly one.


Some will never grasp common sense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> This is why I suggested we need mandatory gun training. Shooting in a retail parking is NOT a "learning experience" time. Her life was not in danger just the stollen goods.
> 
> Expert: Woman shouldn't have fired gun at Home Depot shoplifter


Who is we? Do you need training? Go get it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No amount of training can help some one stuck on stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Yea, but it clearly needs to be expanded and go into a bit more details on what situations people should get involved and when not to.


I know, facts aren't something you want, but you'll get them all the same.

Requirements for obtaining a CPL in Michigan:

MSP - Concealed Pistol License Requirements

A gun safety course, as you can see, is required.

This is in the article that I wonder if you even bothered to read:



> To use a concealed weapon in Michigan, a CPL holder needs to think that there is an imminent danger of death, great bodily harm or sexual assault, or think there is a similar danger to someone else, said Rick Ector, a firearms trainer who runs Legally Armed Detroit. He added that a gun is "truly a tool of last resort."


A firearms safety instructor in Michigan stated that. Ya think he might bring up the rules of lethal force in class?

As I said, you aren't looking for facts, you are simply looking to show us the tired, lame, one trick pony you continue to walk by us.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> This is why I suggested we need mandatory gun training. Shooting in a retail parking is NOT a "learning experience" time. Her life was not in danger just the stollen goods.
> 
> Expert: Woman shouldn't have fired gun at Home Depot shoplifter


We could extrapolate that out into many other things...for example, we still have idiots who drink and get behind the wheel and kill someone right? Maybe we should require more training despite drivers Ed and Texas Teens Impact training here in Texas and that will stop people like Ethan Couch from killing 4 innocent bystanders and crippling two other after blowing 4 times the legal limit for a 21 year old despite being 16. Maybe too we could extrapolate that out to I-Phones while driving too. That gets a lot more people killed annually than guns do by several times over and is getting worse every year. Lets face it, there are some members of our society that no matter how much training they get, they are idiots and they probably shouldn't be allowed to reproduce either passing on the "stupid gene" to the rest of the gene pool, unfortunately we cant just go around putting them "down" either.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I appreciate the sentiment of the woman who did the shooting. I acknowledge that it was not in the guide lines of the law.


----------

